# Diseases transmitted by feral pigeons



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Can anyone help with information on what diseases can be transmitted by feral pigeons to humans and how?
One of my neighbours wants me to stop feeding the feral pigeons that visit our backgardens and her main reason is that 'they transmit diseases'. They've always been around, as there is a lady who keeps chickens in her garden and there's always some food and water there (only the other neighbour can't see that from her house) and their numbers have actually decreased in the last year due to a lot of building work and the 'landscaping' of the local park (most of the nesting boxes were removed and the lakes were replaced by user-unfriendly water features). I felt that they could use a helping hand, especially as they raised the alarm, by flying off at 2 am, when disturbed by two burglars, and I got to call the police in the nick of time. As you guessed by now I don't want to abandon the flock, especially as I feed them entirely on my property which is not even next door to her. However, if she's right to be concerned, I have to consider the matter carefully.
There could also be a problem with the bird flu, as I am in western Europe, but so far so good.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Teresa,

thank you for helping those sweet birds, especially now that they seem to need it so much.
People have the misconception that pigeons transmit all kind of diseases. In fact pigeons don't transmit more diseases than other birds.
And the risk of contracting a disease from feeding a feral flock is close to zero. For diseases to spread from a sick bird there needs to be close contact and handling the bird/s.

Here is a link for diseases transmittable to humans who keep birds

http://wbo.bestofbreeds.net/artcle6.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

As Reti said the risk of catching diseases from pigeons is the same as other birds.

However, from what I have heard the avian flu is contagious to humans. You can get updated information on that one from the World Health Organization.

Here is a thread on the avian flu.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11784


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you, Reti and Treesa, for your prompt replies.
The page relating to diseases transmittable to humans who keep birds wouldn't open, but I'll try a google search in a moment.
About the avian flu, I'd heard the warnings on Euronews and Sky News, but here in Portugal some bigwig went on TV to say there was no problem whatsoever and that people should take no notice; meanwhile a different source leaked out that the government had bought loads of vaccines (!?!). I've kept a lookout for birds migrating from the northeast. I think that would be ducks and geese, but they never stop here, in the centre of a busy seaside resort, but, starting about 5 miles east of here, the river estuary and the river banks support a great variety of birds and there is always some idiot shooting at them in the Fall. If the avian flu hits Portugal, that may just be how it does it. Fingers crossed!

About 'my' flock, I've manager to win my mother over, and she doesn't even mind the poo any more  and, with reference to the unfriendly neighbour, my daughter said I should ask her if the pigeons had bitten her and did they have big teeth.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

My search took me to 'psittacosis' (or parrot fever) which can be transmitted to humans through close contact with birds or inhalation of particles provenant from their dried droppings. Infected birds may include chickens, turkeys, canaries, parakeets, parrots and pigeons. Then there's lice and mites, but it appears they don't survive on humans.
It just goes to show, as Reti's and Treesa's words also suggest, that a lot of this alarmist attitude to "airborne pests" is simply another urban myth propagated by people who have no idea what they're missing by cutting themselves away from nature.
I've told "my" pigeons the good news. They didn't give a damn, breakfast was much closer to their hearts  - but it made my day!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Teresa,
Here is a link to a website that can be a valuable tool when explaining about pigeon diseases vs. humans. 

http:www.urbanwildlifesociety.org

* Click on the second option 'Rock Dove (Pigeon) Pages', then 
* Click on 'Publick Health Risks Posed by Wild Pigeons'

I hope this added information will also be of help.

Cindy


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, great link, thank you so much, Cindy!
And even better news: pigeons don't get avian flu or carry the virus! (Pauses to dance a jig) - so my friends are quite safe.


----------

